# Speciality tools



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Just making a suggestion here when looking for speciality items like extended length drill bits, or even special nuts and bolts etc. Large companies like "McMaster Carr", "Graingers", etc are mail order companies for manufacturing companies but are more than willing to sell to individuals in small quantities. Yes you will have to wait a few days for shipping but their prices are reasonable and they have special items that others only dream about. You can search their catalog online but be prepared to spend awhile as they have thousands of items to go thru. Once an order has been placed and you get on their mailing list they will probably send you a catalog and it will be big. I have been using them for years for all my different hobby needs and they have been great to deal with, even for sales of just a few dollars.

Airshot


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Another supplier to consider is Fastenall.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

You can find just about anything at McMaster Carr, but I find it can be a bit on the pricy side sometimes.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Sometimes they can be a little pricy, however their quality is normally much better than some of the foreign junk now found at many retail outlets. Much of this prepackaged junk is not worth bringing home.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

MSC industrial is good as well. Amazon also has a new industrial section, prices are good and you can get name brand quality hardware. 

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I see so many using the big box stores and not finding what they need or buying some foreign junk so I thought I would throw this out there for those not able to find what they are looking for. Thanks for everyone's add ons.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

That's for sure. Seems like 90% of the time home depot doesn't have what I'm needing. We used to have the original Orchard Supply Hardware. Sears bought them out and its been downhill ever since.

Sent from my G-Tab Quantum using Tapatalk


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Sears opened several satellite stores here that were actually franchises. None have survived as far as I know. Sears bought K-mart or K-mart bought them. I think that sounded the death knell.
Many of the tools in the Craftsman line don't say Made in USA anymore.
Sears stores are closing or there's plans in the works to close. Another American retail giant going down.


----------

